

Hong Kong Citizens Protest Against Abolishment of By-Elections - meric
http://www.boston.com/news/world/asia/articles/2011/07/01/thousands_to_march_in_hong_kong_in_annual_rally/

======
rick888
I wonder how long it will be before China decides to take away their right to
protest and the freedom of the press...

